# The Mummy: Imhotep Mockup



## themeworks (Feb 24, 2021)

And a little more Jerry...


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Mar 25, 2021)

Very nice.
Always liked the use of the 7/8 by Jerry Goldsmith's.

Cheers


----------



## wst3 (Mar 25, 2021)

this is one of my favorite movies (this and the first sequel), it is pure guilty pleasure, and yeah, the music fits really well. Really well.

It has been a while since I last watched the movie, but from my memory at least you have really captured the feel, I really enjoyed that.

I have but two questions - did you do the mock up by ear, or do you have a copy of the score? And in the credits you listed Staffpad - was this really done in Staffpad alone?

Nice job, and good choice!


----------



## RogiervG (Mar 26, 2021)

very nice, however i would do more tweaking in the dynamic department. At times it doesn't flow well, dynamically. But overall, good job


----------



## jaketanner (Mar 26, 2021)

themeworks said:


> And a little more Jerry...



What library did you use for the strings? I have been working on an original Mummy inspired track but using the BBCSO Pro...sounding great I think, but I do like the sound you have on the strings.


----------



## berndfri (Mar 26, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> What library did you use for the strings? I have been working on an original Mummy inspired track but using the BBCSO Pro...sounding great I think, but I do like the sound you have on the strings.


Themeworks always lists the libraries used at the end of his videos. In this case, the list is at around 4:38. Strings are "Berlin Strings".


----------



## jaketanner (Mar 27, 2021)

berndfri said:


> Themeworks always lists the libraries used at the end of his videos. In this case, the list is at around 4:38. Strings are "Berlin Strings".


Ah cool, thank you.


----------

